# Introducing the Sasha books



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

_I'm new to KB so I hope I'm doing this correctly...

My name is Jill Edmondson and I write a series of whodunits featuring P.I. Sasha Jackson. Here's a bit about her and the books:_

*Private Investigator Sasha Jackson has a pair of handcuffs, a pair of drum sticks, and a pair of black silk stockings... It's anybody's guess which she'll use first, but it's a safe bet she won't use any of them for their intended purpose.*

As her 30th birthday approached, rocker chick Sasha realized she was never going to make it in the music biz, but after a decade belting out cheesy cover songs in Toronto bars, she doesn't have a lot of options. As well, the night gigs have pretty much ruined her for ever working 9-5.

She's broke and fed-up, so she decides to go back to school and train as a private investigator. She moves back home with her dad, a professional gambler; and her brother Shane, a chef who recently opened a restaurant - an undertaking that necessitated his own return to the nest.

While Sasha tries to build her investigation business, she works part time at a phone sex hotline to keep afloat until a case comes along that will solidify her PI reputation.

As Sasha's caseload increases, so does her exposure to danger, as well as the likelihood of her screwing up or breaking the law. But after years of fending off drunk guys in bars, there's very little that Sasha thinks she can't handle. Except her love life... that's still a big mess.

Open-minded, independent, and fiercely loyal, Sasha does whatever she must to help those near and dear to her, as long as it sits well on her own moral compass. Even though she always does the right thing, she usually does it the wrong way, and she's likely to hum a tune as she bends the stupid rules that shouldn't be there in the first place.

-----------------------------------------------------------

There are three books out so far (and I'm working on the next...)

Blood and Groom (Nov. 2009)
Dead Light District (March 2011)
The Lies Have It (Dec. 2011)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jill -------------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

Margot Kinberg hosts a blog called "Confessions of a Mystery Novelist". Her posts cover any and everything mystery related.

I was quite flattered to see her write up of "Blood and Groom" my first Sasha Jackson mystery. Here's a snippet of what Margot had to say:

_Blood and Groom is a believable PI mystery that features a witty, likeable Sasha Jackson, a cast of interesting characters and a unique setting. The pacing keeps the reader engaged, and there are some really funny moments. _

You can read the entire post at: http://margotkinberg.wordpress.com/2012/10/29/in-the-spotlight-jill-edmondsons-blood-and-groom/


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

I am really happy (and proud... bit of chest thumping here!) that someone I "met" in the Twittersphere has read and liked my three novels. Scott Whitmore recently posted this review of The Lies Have It on his blog:

http://scottwhitmorewriter.wordpress.com/2012/10/23/my-review-of-the-lies-have-it-by-jill-edmondson/

Here's a clip:
_
Sasha is a very likeable and humorous protagonist. Her inner-mind observations are often quite funny, and I for one would like to have a copy of her music playlist. Having her progress as an investigator seemed very logical to me; she's had some high-profile successes and learned lessons from them.

Sasha's family and friends make a great supporting cast, and I would also highlight the role played by city of Toronto. I'm sure the vivid descriptions of the city and its environs are treats for natives, but they also have me wanting to visit. _


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

_I did cart-wheels and somersaults when I saw this write up on my character. The Hammett/Chandler comment is high praise, indeed! The original piece was posted on http://thrillingdetective.com/more_eyes/sasha_jackson.html_

SASHA JACKSON:

It took a surprisingly long time for Toronto to come up with its own street-savvy female gumshoe (do vampire hunters really count?), but SASHA JACKSON is beginning to look like she was worth the wait.

Crafty, tough, and tenacious, and not above taking a break every now and then to knock back a cocktail or two or to crack wise about everything from men to her hometown, fledgling private eye Sasha's an interesting update on the Hammett/Chandler model, although the author herself sees her heroine more as "Sex and the City meets Nancy Drew".

And really, you can be pretty sure Marlowe never had to work as a phone sex operator or take on singing gigs in cheesy suburban joints just to make ends meet.

But what's a gal to do?

Fortunately, Sasha's just hard-bitten enough to make her forays down those mean streets (and meaner malls) a worthwhile stroll, offering enough modern touches and originality (for example, she used to sing in a rock band and her well-rendered, street-level view of Toronto is refreshingly jaundiced at times) to appeal to fans of Laura Lippman's Tess Monaghan and the like. Meanwhile the colourful supporting cast (a nerdy pal, a dad with a gambling jones) may draw in some of Stephanie Plum's followers who aren't turned off by the rougher stuff.


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

I did a fun interview this week, well sort of... It was actually an interview of my main character, and was a lot of fun to do.

Here's how it starts:

_Chloe: I guess I'll start with the question on everyone's mind. Has your hair fully recovered from being burned in Dead Light District?

Sasha: Well, not exactly, but I had some extensions put in, so you can't really tell, can you?

Chloe: Um. No. Not at all. So what led you to become a P.I? And why did that career seem more doable than being a singer and drummer in a rock band?_

To read more, check out: http://chloegetsaclue.com/a-chat-and-a-chai-with-sasha-jackson/


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

A fellow mystery author, Gloria Ferris, interviewed me for her blog. Among the many questions she asked me, these two were my faves:

_-I know you conduct a lot of research on the seamier side of Toronto life. Did you ever have a bad, or scary, experience while conducting this research?

-This is something I'm really curious about. Are all the bars, pawn shops, restaurants and stores really where you place them in your books in downtown Toronto? And are the names real?_

Read the interview for the answers to the above, plus much more. Here's the link: http://gloriaferrismysteries.blogspot.ca/2012/05/interview-with-author-jill-edmondson.html


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

This review is for my 2nd book, DEAD LIGHT DISTRICT. The review was in the Waterloo Record and I was so excited when I first saw it! The final line says: "_Jill Edmondson is a writer to watch_." *YAY!!! *

Here's the link: http://www.therecord.com/whatson/books/article/584882--books-dead-light-district-by-jill-edmondson


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

The blog *Have You Heard My Book Review* just reviewed my first two novels - yippee!

Of Book One, the reviewer says:

_"Jill Edmondson writes mysteries the way they were meant to be written, all out and full of suspects. Sasha Jackson is a down to earth, quick to the punch character. The plot is woven so well
you won't know whodunit until the very end. I recommend this book to everyone."_

And of Book Two, she says:
_
"Move over 007, you've got some serious competition in Sasha Jackson. The book gives facts as well as entertainment. This is an author to keep your eye on."_

Here's the link for the first review, for *Blood & Groom* http://haveyouheardbookreview.blogspot.ca/2013/02/blood-and-groom-sasha-jackson-mystery.html

And here's the link for the *Dead Light District* review http://haveyouheardbookreview.blogspot.ca/2013/02/dead-light-district-sasha-jackson.html


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

This week I would like to share an interview I did with SKELAT.com

Here's the link: http://www.skelat.com/46/post/2013/03/jill-edmondson-author-interview.html

_Here's an excerpt from the interview:_

*What other influences do you have in your life, which give you inspiration for your books?*

_*Blood and Groom*_ was inspired by the view from my balcony. The valley view from my 25th floor apartment, with the freeway and the train tracks (running north-south), and the subway (running east-west), plus all the foliage and the murky river... Well, it just seemed like a good place to kill someone, a good place to find a corpse. With that thought in mind, I worked backwards: who died? why did he die? who killed him? And thus my first book was written. Just FYI: it took me six months to write Blood and Groom.
_*
Dead Light District*_ was inspired by an essay I wrote when I was doing my MA. I took a course called Equality in Context, and had to do an essay on Human Rights and the Sex Trade. A lot of terrific (but gut-wrenching) research just didn't fit into the final paper. So, I took the leftover notes, put them in a blender, added a plot, and some supporting characters, and POOF! Five months later, I had a novel.

The inspiration for _*The Lies Have It*_ is a bit more complicated...

Years ago, while I was in university, I worked at The Pilot Tavern. It was a great job; I made good money and had a lot fun. The 2nd floor of The Pilot is known as The Stealth Lounge. The Stealth Lounge is rented out for private parties and special functions. Back in my days working there, The Stealth was rented out two Saturdays nights a month for fetish/S&M parties.

Every Saturday, I worked the jazz matinee on the main floor. My shift was roughly 1:00 pm to about 7 or 8 (the crowd would trickle out after the music ended ). On the Saturdays when the upstairs was booked for the fetish parties, we'd often get some crossover between the studded leather dog collar fetish crowd and the professorial tweed jacket with elbow patches jazz crowd.

The doors opened at 8:00 pm for the fetish party upstairs. Oftentimes, the S&M folks would arrive early to catch the tail end of the jazz matinee and grab a bite to eat before going upstairs to spank each other.

Then, when my jazz shift downstairs was finished, I'd help out a bit with the staff upstairs: making sure they had enough lemons and limes, bringing up a case of beer, getting change for the till and such.

For however brief my exposure to the fetish crowd was, it was eye opening! The way some of these folks dressed when they were at the jazz downstairs was pretty far out, but once they got upstairs to the private party room, well... they let it all hang out, so to speak.

So, with whips, and leather facemasks, and gawd knows what else in the dimly lit room, it seemed to me that it would be an interesting backdrop for a murder mystery. I didn't actually begin to try to write it (or anything else for that matter) until 2005. I started and stopped it several times, shelved it, and wrote the other two books, but I always came back to it, and in 2011 I finally finished The Lies Have It! So, this baby had a six-year gestation!

Read more: http://www.skelat.com/46/post/2013/03/jill-edmondson-author-interview.html#ixzz2Mc5ELpXy


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

*I did a guest post recently for "Utterances of an Overcrowded Mind". The topic was on labels/tags for your books.

Among other things, the Sasha series often gets "mis-labelled" as erotica, which it is NOT! Here's an excerpt from the post I did:*

_My books, the Sasha Jackson Mysteries have elements of romance in them. In Blood and Groom, Sasha is reeling from her recent break up with band-mate and ex-boyfriend Mick. In Dead Light District, Sasha is just beginning a relationship with lawyer Derek Armstrong.

So, yes, there is romantic tension and a love interest and all that warm, fuzzy stuff. But I would never call any of the Sasha books "romances." I think the books might appeal to readers of romance novels, but something tells me that if I were to promote or advertise on romance novel blogs or websites, that I would alienate or irritate their followers.

Additionally, the Sasha books have been linked to erotica and fetish genres or subcategories. I guess I have kind of asked for this ;-)

In Blood and Groom, Sasha - who is just starting out as a PI - supplements her income by (ahem) working at a 1-900 phone sex line. In The Lies Have It, Sasha bartends at a fetish/S&M party. But the books don't really have any naughty stuff in them. My grandmother could read them without blushing. If anyone looking for a bit of erotica bought one of my books, they would be disappointed.

I worry that my books being labelled as erotica may alienate or irritate some of my (potential) readers. I can easily imagine that some mystery fans/readers would be put off by a book that they assume includes a lot of naughty tsk! tsk!, wink! wink! XXX content. Yes, many people on Twitter, for instance, add the hashtag #erotica when they tweet about my novels. Yikes!

I'm sure this conundrum is not unique to me. Decades ago, there was no such thing as AMAZON and "tags." I am glad that someone searching for "private eye" or "female sleuth" can find my books, but I wonder about the people who are finding my books for the wrong reasons, or worse. And what about those who are skipping past the Sasha books also for the wrong reasons?

I guess that once a story is published, it's no longer yours - it belongs to the readers and what they bring to it. Or not._

Read the whole post here: http://blog.pauldorset.com/2013/03/tag-youre-it-or-maybe-not.html


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

Today's update is an interview I did with fellow author Melodie Campbell. Here's an excerpt:

*Have a pint with Jill Edmondson*

Today, we're interviewing Jill Edmondson, a well-known Toronto wit and author of the Sasha Jackson mystery series. Usually I would ask readers to imagine themselves having a chat with Jill in a cozy coffee house. Pull up a chair&#8230;plunk the latte on the table.

Nah, that doesn't work. Not for my pal Jill. Nope - I'm thinking The Roof Lounge bar at the top of the Hyatt. Too posh, Jill? Okay, let's go to The Pilot Tavern for a pint of wheat beer and lots of laughter.

MEET JILL EDMONDSON

1.* I fell over laughing when I read the first phone sex scene in Bride and Groom. Tell me about your research for that.*

Years ago - 1990? - while channel surfing, I came across an episode of Phil Donohue. He was interviewing phone sex workers. It turns out that these sultry voiced vixens were bored, suburban housewives. They basically said that they did the phone sex job while in their bathrobes, baking cookies or whatever. What a disconnect! I filed it away until I could figure out how to use it.

2. *How is Sasha like you? How would you like to be more like her?*

Sasha and I are about 99% alike. We have the same philosophies, outlooks and attitudes. The food she consumes, the places she hangs out, the clothes she wears - that's all me.

But, I have never done a break and enter (although it is on my bucket list!) I'm also not a slender hot blond who sings and plays the drums. Singing is a lost cause, but maybe one day I'll learn drumming. I just like to hit things.

3. *Those bar scenes are hilarious. I'm thinking of the S&M bar from The Lies Have It, in particular. Did you get some of your material for this novel 'on the job?'*

The first 30 pages of The Lies Have It are all pretty much true (but I changed the names of people).

I was a post-secondary student for about 13 years (not quite consecutively). While pursuing whatever diploma or degree or certificate, I worked at various bar jobs. Truth is really stranger than fiction! The people I've met, the things I've seen were often head-shakingly hilarious. I once got tipped a condom covered cucumber by an indie film producer. I've served famous people who acted like total dickheads. I've waited on many blind dates and Valentine's Day break ups. I've seen a guy eat Fettucini Alfredo with his hands. At one bar, I would receive either flowers or a Teddy Bear every week from some creepy regular who had a crush on me.

Many of my bar and life experiences end up in my writing, in some way shape or form.

4. *Lots of great sexual tension in your novels. Not everyone can write that. How do you 'warm' up for writing those scenes?*

I buy myself a dozen roses, and eat raw oysters. Then I put on something silky and write by soft candlelight while listening to Barry White's Greatest Hits.

5. *You have three novels in the Sasha Jackson series out now. What was the hardest scene to write, and why?*

No scene in particular is hard to write. For me the difficulty is the HOW.

I can easily come up with a murder victim, I can easily create a few suspects. Motive is not a problem (revenge, greed, lust, etc. are all pretty basic). So, I know from the get-go whodunit and why. I also know at the outset what the method or weapon is. In other words, I know before I start that it was Colonel Mustard, in the Library, with the Revolver.

The difficulty for me is in playing fair with the reader. By that I mean that an author has to pepper in enough clues so the reader has a chance of figuring it out, but doing so without making the culprit obvious is damn hard.

6. *You did some interesting papers and some interesting research for your MA. Tell us about your nerdy, academic side.*

Dead Light District came about 100% as a result of a paper I did for my Master's. The course was "Equality in Context" and the essay was on Human Rights in the Sex Trade. I came across so much interesting albeit heartbreaking information on that world. I knew I couldn't just ignore the stuff that didn't make it into the essay. So, I turned a lot of the left over research into a novel. It only took five months to write Dead Light District.

I also did a neat paper on the evolution of women in the hard boiled tradition. Here's a link to it; it's one of my pieces of writing that I am really proud of: http://thrillingdetective.com/non_fiction/e015.html

7. *I love first person novels. Why do you write first person, and have you ever written third person?*

Writing in first person comes easily. I have never tried to write in third person. I may give it a whirl at some point, though, as it does open up some doors for a writer, especially a mystery writer. We'll see...

8. *Do you ever write straight?*

Nah&#8230; I sniff some glue and suck back a 40 oz bottle of Single Malt before I start.

You can read the rest here: http://funnygirlmelodie.blogspot.ca/2012/05/have-pint-with-jill-edmondson.html


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

Bill Selnes, who runs a blog called *Mysteries and More*, did a neat survey of authors alphabetically. He chose me for the *"E"* author. (_YAY!_)

His write-up of me and my work is fun. Among other things about me, he says:

"She is amongst the most candid people I know. I have never had a dull exchange of emails with Jill. Ask a question, any question, and be prepared for an uninhibited answer.

I have never had an author provide me an anecdote to rival the condom covered cucumber she received as a tip while working as a real life bartender. I remain confident the story will appear in a Sasha Jackson mystery."

And of my PI Sasha Jackson, Selnes says:

"What first drew me to her series was her character, Sasha Jackson. She is a memorable private detective walking the streets of Toronto. She is irreverent in the manner of Elvis Cole. She swears with the best hard boiled detectives in fiction. She is witty, if sometimes too sarcastic. She has the good sense to have chosen a lawyer as her lover."

Read the whole piece here: http://mysteriesandmore.blogspot.ca/2012/06/e-is-for-jill-edmondson.html


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

*http://entertainmentrealm.com/2011/06/05/interview-author-jill-edmondson/*

This (above link) was one of my first interviews. I like the questions Amy Steele asked me. I've never met Amy, but if we're ever in the same town, I'd love to grab a beer together!

_INTERVIEW: author Jill Edmondson

If you've been reading my reviews, you know that I adore The Sasha Jackson mysteries- Blood and Groom and Dead Light District- by Toronto author Jill Edmondson. I met Jill via Twitter and we have quite a bit in common. We're both single, childless, writers (though she's published books and I'm in-progress) and strong feminists who like good music. Sasha Jackson is liberal, savvy, strong, daring and a fascinating private detective character. Recently, Jill agreed to answer a few questions._

Amy Steele: Why did you decide to write mysteries?

Jill Edmondson: The short answer is because I've read so many of them, and I eventually began to read them with an analytical and critical eye. I did a fair bit of work on women in Crime Fiction when I was doing my MA. As well, for many years I ran a mystery book club, and a few years ago, I was a judge for the Arthur Ellis awards&#8230; in which I had to read over 50 mystery novels in four months! After reading as many as I had, I thought to myself "Hey, I can do this&#8230;"

Amy Steele: Is there some sort of fellowship of mystery writers?

Jill Edmondson: Yes, indeed there is. We trade-off tips about poisons, bullet wounds, and which cops are on the take. You must know the secret handshake to join the inner circle.

Read more here: http://entertainmentrealm.com/2011/06/05/interview-author-jill-edmondson/


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

*The Lies Have It* has had some great reviews - YAY!

This one is one of my faves: http://straightfromhel.blogspot.ca/2012/04/book-review-lies-have-it.html

Here's a little clip from it:

_Jill Edmondson autographed and sent me this book. That did not influence my review. I've enjoyed every book in this series. I'd like to meet Sasha. I'd like to meet Jill. I'd like to go to Canada. Or, to be accurate, I'd like to go back to Canada. I've been once. My husband and I and our kids were in Montana and we drove across the border. We went to Head-Smashed-In Buffalo Jump. Yes. That is a place. It's an Interpretive Centre. It's at a site where native people of the North American plains would herd buffalo over a cliff. At the bottom, more of their people would be waiting to finish off the buffalo so they could have meat to eat and skin to make clothes, etc. Pretty inventive, huh? Kinda like Sasha Jackson. She's very inventive, too. _


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

BOOKGASM gave great reviews to all three of my books  I particularly like what the said about *The Lies Have It*

The final lines of the review are:

_This isn't an explosive fireball of a book, but it is a well-written solid mystery with a very likable set of characters featuring a strong feminine lead. Keep an eye out for Edmondson - this Canadian author could use more exposure._

Here's a link to the whole review of *The Lies Have It*: http://www.bookgasm.com/reviews/mystery/the-lies-have-it/

And here's the link for the review of *Blood and Groom*: http://www.bookgasm.com/reviews/mystery/blood-and-groom/

And finally, here's the link to their review of *Dead Light District*: http://www.bookgasm.com/reviews/mystery/dead-light-district/


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

_*Sasha TV Update... *_

Hey Folks,

Quite some time ago, I shared the awesome news that the Sasha Jackson Mysteries had been optioned for development as a TV series. I haven't said much about it since that original announcement way back when, and many of you have been asking about the status, so here's an update...

In short, the TV world is a world of "hurry up and wait"! I'm okay with that because it's still progress, albeit slow-moving progress. And you know what they say: No news is good news.

Initially, the Sasha Jackson PI books were optioned for development by Lock and Load Productions. A short while later, Lock and Load signed an agreement for an option to shop with Nightingale Productions http://www.thenightingalecompany.com/about

Together, they sought and found people to join in on the project, people such as a show-runner and a head writer, etc. etc. etc. I like the team they've put together - but I can't give names just yet... suffice to say, they have good cred!

Once that was accomplished, the team put together a package to present to the TV Folks. What's happening now is that Nightingale (in tandem with Lock and Load) have been shopping the series, which means they have been meeting with, and pitching it to, various broadcasters.

Early feedback re: the pitches has been quite positive, but nothing definite has been established... yet, sigh... The motto for the time being is "cautious optimism".

I really hope to have more news soon. Trust me, as soon as I know anything definite - anything at all, I'll be shouting it from the highest rooftops! It would be so cool to see Sasha and her gang on television!

Stay tuned... Jill


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

*I was a guest today at EBookBuilders where they are featuring rock and roll fiction for the month of ROCKtober.

Here's an excerpt:*

People often ask me where I got the idea for my private-eye heroine Sasha Jackson, or they ask me about inspirations for supporting characters, settings and plots.

Well, it's kind of a long story&#8230;

All through College and University (which in my case lasted more than a dozen years), I worked at a bunch of different bar jobs. Some places of employment were neighbourhood pubs or taverns, but the joints where I had the most fun working were the ones that had live bands.

Fast forward a few years to when I first started to toy with the idea of writing a mystery novel&#8230; I had read tons of whodunits, and had a solid idea of what aspects of the genre I liked. I also had an idea of what kind of character would be fun to write: It had to be someone who was sort of newish in the field of private investigations. That decision was entirely prompted by laziness: Having to research rules and lifestyle and lingo and protocols for either a police officer, or a lawyer, or even a forensic pathologist would have turned writing into a chore for me. So, making my character a newbie gave me (and her) permission to fuck up now and then. She was just learning the ropes (and so was I).

But then I needed a backstory, since my character was set to be about thirty years old. What had she done with her twenties? What would she have walked away from? What kind of a background would be interesting for my readers? What field of work hadn't already been done to death by other authors?

Initially, I considered making Sasha's background a mirror image of my own: Bartender, and that would have fit well with that sage old bit of advice: Write what you know. But lots of other mystery authors had already created sleuths who dabble in bartending in some way or another. So, I dug around in my memory banks and asked myself what spin on bar jobs could work? What were some of the most interesting aspects of all those years of slinging beer? Where and when had I had the most fun?

_The answer of course was the places that had good music! _

*You can read the rest of the article via this link:*

http://www.e-bookbuilders.com/2013/10/jill-edmonson-jilledmondson-talks-sasha-jackson-rock-music-rocktober/


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

I was thrilled this morning to see a new review for BLOOD & GROOM!!! Here are some highlights from it:

_"There is an abundance of bad guys, not so bad guys, semi-bad guys, and one geeky-semi-stalker to move the action along, as well as rock music references throughout. Just once I would like a peek at Sasha's MP3 player - her playlist seems to be rocking it! Blood and Groom will keep you guessing who the killer is through multiple twists and turns. If you want a few laughs with your who-done-it, Ms. Edmondson can be counted on to provide them. Pick up a copy of any one of all of the Sasha Jackson novels by Jill, you will not be disappointed."_

Read the whole review here:
http://www.e-bookbuilders.com/2013/10/review-of-blood-and-groom-by-jill-edmondson-jilledmondson-rocktober-readsr/


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

*Mystery Readers Wanted! Advance Reader's Copies Available!*

I'll soon be releasing my mystery novel *FRISKY BUSINESS*. It's a fast-paced , funny whodunit set in Toronto. The main character is a Private Investigator named Sasha Jackson. She hasn't been a PI for very long, though, so she makes some pretty big screw-ups as she goes.

This will be the fourth book featuring Sasha. The plots are independent, so you *don't* need to have read the others for this one to make sense. Each book is a stand-alone mystery.

*FRISKY BUSINESS* will come out before Christmas, and it will only be released on Amazon Kindle (ebook only, no paperback or hard cover).

If interested in reviewing, please email me at: [email protected] .

Thanks in advance! Enjoy! Jill Edmondson

_Here's the synopsis:_

Two months ago, Kitty Vixen - a porn star with a history of drug abuse - was found beaten to death near a Toronto construction site. No one knows why she was killed, but since she was a worthless nobody, the cops aren't making her case a priority.

However, Kitty's roommate and former co-star Raven Greywolf wants answers, so she hires Private Investigator Sasha Jackson to find out just how dirty the adult film industry really is.

As Sasha traipses through the back alleys in the world of adult entertainment, she realizes that a disposable human being can be quite valuable after all, and that both dreams and ambition are priceless.

*Also:* You can read sample chapters before you decide whether you wish to commit to reading and reviewing or not. Click the following link for the excerpts. http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/10/chapter-one-frisky-business.html


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

ARC Available!

Just want to put out another request for reviewers. I have ARCs available of my upcoming mystery. Please email me at:
[email protected] if you would like to get a FREE copy of Frisky Business.

Here's the synopsis and a bit more info:

FRISKY BUSINESS will come out before Christmas, and it will only be released on Amazon Kindle (ebook only, no paperback or hard cover).

If interested in reviewing, please email me at: [email protected] .

Thanks in advance! Enjoy! Jill Edmondson

Here's the synopsis:

Two months ago, Kitty Vixen - a porn star with a history of drug abuse - was found beaten to death near a Toronto construction site. No one knows why she was killed, but since she was a worthless nobody, the cops aren't making her case a priority.

However, Kitty's roommate and former co-star Raven Greywolf wants answers, so she hires Private Investigator Sasha Jackson to find out just how dirty the adult film industry really is.

As Sasha traipses through the back alleys in the world of adult entertainment, she realizes that a disposable human being can be quite valuable after all, and that both dreams and ambition are priceless. 

Also: You can read sample chapters before you decide whether you wish to commit to reading and reviewing or not. Click the following link for the excerpts. http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/10/chapter-one-frisky-business.html

The book is not very violent (the murder takes place "off-stage" so to speak). The story is set in Toronto, and it's pretty funny at times. PI Sasha Jackson is in her early thirties and recently became a PI after giving up on a career in the music biz. Basically, she's a hot, single rocker chick who screws up as she tries to sort out her latest sex-themed murder.


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

YAY! I just did my first interview for my new book, _*Frisky Business*_. Amy Steele of *ENTERTAINMENT REALM* asked me some really great questions, such as:

_In Frisky Business you're tackling the Canadian adult film industry. Why did you decide to focus on that?_
and
_Sasha balks when her boyfriend of only a few months wants her to move in. Why do you think Sasha doesn't want to commit to any guy as a partner or live-in situation but yet she always seems to have a boyfriend_? 

Have a look at the whole interview here: http://entertainmentrealm.com/2013/11/25/steele-interviews-author-jill-edmondson/


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

Today, I am interviewed by Joyce Tsrand on her blog. She asked some terrific questions! Have a look: http://strandssimplytips.blogspot.ca/2013/12/what-experts-say-mystery-author-jill.html


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

I laughed my head off writing this article as part of my online promotion for my new mystery *Frisky Business*.

_*Have you ever wondered what your favourite sleuth is like in bed? Yeah, me too!*_

Sex...
Now that I have your attention, let's start off with a couple of disconnects. First, the claim that "sex sells." Next is the recognition that in crime fiction readers can find detailed, graphic, visceral descriptions of death and dying, but not of making love, fucking or fornicating, whatever you want to call it. What's up with that? How is it that in books where bullet wounds and blood splatters abound, there is so little attention paid to sex?
Perhaps some mystery writers are too shy to write about sex. Last year on her Skeleton Keys blog, crime fiction author Jen J. Danna hinted at her discomfort when it comes to putting the wild thing in her novels. She pointed out that readers never assume that when she writes of violent death, she's writing from first-hand experience, but when it comes to sex, well... 
Holy smokes, I can really speak to that! In my first mystery novel, my protagonist Sasha Jackson, who is newly licensed and broke, makes ends meet by working part-time at a phone sex line. In my third book, Sasha investigates a murder connected to the S & M fetish world.

Read the rest of the article here: http://www.thrillingdetective.com/non_fiction/e018.html


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

Cool! I was just interviewed by Ethan Jones. Have a look here: http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2013/12/20/10-questions-with-jill-edmondson/

_*Interview Excerpt:*_

_What kind of research did you do for Frisky Business? How much of what your write in this novel is real and how much is fiction?

Hmm&#8230; All of my books are fiction, but steeped in some thread of reality, usually based on something I've read. Frisky Business was inspired by chapter two of Empire of Illusion by Chris Hedges - which is a terrific book by the wa_y.


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

FRISKY BUSINESS - the latest Sasha jackson Mystery - just got a really nice review!

_*"A Canadian hero is sometimes hard to find. A Female Canadian hero is even harder. I can't wait to hear more about what happens in Sasha Jackson's life. 5 big stars."*_

Read the whole review here: http://lorneoliver.blogspot.ca/2014/01/sometimes-you-have-to-get-frisky-review.html


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

I recently did a guest post inspired by the writing and research I do for the Sasha Jackson Mysteries. This piece is about smuggling. Have a look! http://crimestory.wordpress.com/2014/01/16/truth-really-is-stranger-than-fiction/


----------

